# test



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

test


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

test


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

test


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

test


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok memurphy I give up? Whats the tower? im guessing your taking pics From the tower? any pics of the tower?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Should of named them tower views.  I was checking my wind gage for spider webs. Since it was such a nice day I took my new camera along. The anemometer is about 28 ft. up. We have a single floor home so the view is much better up there. I was testing different file sizes to see how they appear on the site. I'm still learning the new software. Here's a picture of the tower.

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

1


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

2


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

3


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*jody*

It appears that your 1-2-and-3 are testing out OK.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

But I can't see 4... did you do a 4 LOL


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

FP'ing on the test board, I'm telling Argee!
:naah:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It was not a FPs*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *FP'ing on the test board, I'm telling Argee!
> :naah: *



I was testing how fast i could post at one time to get ready for the big day.:cpu: And isnt that what this test board is for testing.
Jody


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that a tri-band (ham) antenna down the street in the first picture?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Freebird, 
Yes, the third house down has a 40ft. tower with a beam and I think there's a unidirectional fiberglass stick HAM antenna above it as well. 

Jody,
I don't know about that explanation. :truth: If your experiment works out, that could mean us dialuppers don't have a chance. turtle I may have to stay overnight at work and make use of the DSL line. edro: 

Mark


----------

